# Salary Expectation



## Anon71744 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi all,

I am an Irish, single male, 37yo, experienced senior retail exec - 15 years experience. Multi-site management/operations, general management is my forte.
I'm thinking about a move to Singapore for 3/4 years to build savings rapidly.

Does anyone on here have any knowledge/experience of what I can expect to earn?

I have searched through the forum but couldn't find relevant info.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

sorry can't answer your question.


I just want to say that, if you want to increase your saving, i do not think SG is the place. I'd recommend middle east


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Without knowing your education, work experience and intended job level, nobody will be able to tell what you will be able to earn. Google Singapore salary surveys (conducted by a range of consultancies and other service providers) for more information.
But you will almost invariably earn less than in Europe, and face higher living costs, thus your plan to "build savings rapidly" is doubtful - unless you are sent by your foreign company on one of the (rarer and rarer) cushy Expat packages.


----------

